# Se mena / yia mena



## dutch girly

Geia sou,

what is the difference between se mena and yia mena.

Se mena -  To me
Yia mena - For me

and how would you say to you and for you?
Me sena
Yia sena

Does it make any sense like this?


----------



## mroma

You are right. Except that to you is se sena.


----------



## anthodocheio

Με σένα - Me sena = With you
Με μένα - Me mena = With me


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

> Yia mena = For me
> Yia sena = For you


So _yia _= _for_, correct?
I'm guessing _mena _and _sena_ are prepositional but my question is:

Does Greek have 2 ways of saying "_for_" like in Spanish "_por/para_" or is _*yia *_the only one?


----------



## jaxlarus

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> So *για*= _for_, correct?
> I'm guessing *(ε)μένα* and *(ε)σένα* are prepositional  but my question is:
> 
> Does Greek have 2 ways of saying "_for_" like in Spanish "_por/para_" or is *για *the only one?



The answer is yes, *for *= *για*. Greek does not discriminate between *por */ *para*.
*Για *has some other functions in Greek as well, but that's a whole new thread.

 jax


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Ah, okay. Thanks (how do you say _thanks_?)
One small detail:


> *(ε)μένα* and *(ε)σένα*


What's the *(ε) *for?


----------



## jaxlarus

We're drifting away, I fear and the mods will not be happy about it...

In any case, thanks = *ευχαριστώ *[efkharistó]
Personal pronouns *εγώ *(Ι) and *εσύ  *(you - singular) become *εμένα *and *εσένα *respectively in accusative. When they follow a vowel, they lose their initial *ε-* at times:
* για εμένα*  *για μένα*
* από εσένα*  *από σένα

* In other cases, the preceding vowel is lost: *
σε εσένα  σ' εσένα 
με εσένα  σ' εσένα

*The same goes for other personal pronouns:* εμάς *(us),* εσάς *(you - pl). *

 *jax


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

I see. Thanks a lot.


----------

